# Compo for withdrawn job offer?



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

As I have mentioned on my other thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/10211-life-dubai-all-cracked-up.html - my offer has been withdrawn due to the global slowdown finally hitting Dubai. I've incurred quite a lot of expense preparing for the move that is now wasted.

In the UK you would normally expect to paid your notice period if an offer is withdrawn. I had signed and returned my contract to the company but what I am not sure about is whether this contract has any legal standing in Dubai. If it does, is there a requirement on the company to pay compensation for breach of contract?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Your contract is only legalised when it is registered with the freezone that issues your visa (I'm assuming that you were going to be working for a company in the freezone). They only do this when they apply for your residence visa, so in the eyes on the law, there is actually no contract. Unfortunately, the law is heavily on the side of the employer here. I love Dubai for one but after being here for a few months, I can say the small things that I used to take for granted and that now need my employer's permission for, are slowly but surely starting to bug me. My plan was to stay here 5 years and I've now dropped it to 3 years or whenever I achieve my goals, whichever is sooner!

If you signed an offer letter, you may have some recourse but with the way that things are here, pursuing the matter would only mean that you will end up even more out of pocket! I would advise that you have a chat with the company and try and come to a compromise but if they are unwilling to refund you any costs, then the best things to do would be just to move on and put it down as a very bad experience.


----------



## paulg0170 (Oct 20, 2008)

Gaza said:


> As I have mentioned on my other thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/10211-life-dubai-all-cracked-up.html - my offer has been withdrawn due to the global slowdown finally hitting Dubai. I've incurred quite a lot of expense preparing for the move that is now wasted.
> 
> In the UK you would normally expect to paid your notice period if an offer is withdrawn. I had signed and returned my contract to the company but what I am not sure about is whether this contract has any legal standing in Dubai. If it does, is there a requirement on the company to pay compensation for breach of contract?


GAZA, exactly the same has just happend to me. I have had to beg for my job back and so has the wife. I have had to tell the person who was going to rent my house they cant, i have lost a nursery place for my youngest in the U.K and will now have to wait until September, i have sold half of my stuff from my house, i have spent a small fortune on visas ect...I have sold my car!! Then to be told 3 weeks before you go that theres no money to pay my wages. Well ill tell you something if i dont get a good offer from the company who should have employed me (yes i had a signed contract as well) then i will be kicking off and i will also name and shame the said "big player" in Dubai. as far as i am concerned at the moment Dubai can go SHI*.


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Same situation, except i made it to Dubai, on monday. the other was withdrawn on wednesday. I would like some compensation, but dont have time to think abotu now. all my attention is getting a new job here. as i really want to stay!

I also sold alot of things back home. rented home etc. so i know how you feel!

SUCKS.

but the beach was nice today!



paulg0170 said:


> GAZA, exactly the same has just happend to me. I have had to beg for my job back and so has the wife. I have had to tell the person who was going to rent my house they cant, i have lost a nursery place for my youngest in the U.K and will now have to wait until September, i have sold half of my stuff from my house, i have spent a small fortune on visas ect...I have sold my car!! Then to be told 3 weeks before you go that theres no money to pay my wages. Well ill tell you something if i dont get a good offer from the company who should have employed me (yes i had a signed contract as well) then i will be kicking off and i will also name and shame the said "big player" in Dubai. as far as i am concerned at the moment Dubai can go SHI*.


----------



## paulg0170 (Oct 20, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> Same situation, except i made it to Dubai, on monday. the other was withdrawn on wednesday. I would like some compensation, but dont have time to think abotu now. all my attention is getting a new job here. as i really want to stay!
> 
> I also sold alot of things back home. rented home etc. so i know how you feel!
> 
> ...


Yes i suppose your in a worse position, at least im in the U.K. anyway if you were on a probationary position then you will probarbly get 1 weeks pay. if that helps.
keep your chin up.

This should be a warning to others. These nightmares do happen, and its gonna get worse over there, the bubble has finally burst.


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

I think anyone who is considering quitting a secure job in the UK for one in Dubai should think again.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Forget it, it'll never happen. You were never properly employed.

SUMO

Shut Up Move On


----------



## peshorper (Oct 29, 2008)

What is the atmosphere there? I have recently accepted an offer to move out there but all the economic chaos is giving me second thoughts. I have a job in the US, though it is in the financial services industry which is also in upheavel. Should I reconsider before it is too late?


----------



## Abe (Nov 12, 2008)

peshorper said:


> What is the atmosphere there? I have recently accepted an offer to move out there but all the economic chaos is giving me second thoughts. I have a job in the US, though it is in the financial services industry which is also in upheavel. Should I reconsider before it is too late?



I also work in the FinServ industry and pulled the trigger a couple of months ago after receiving an offer in Dubai. Resigned, set everything up to move, etc, because I was asked to "start right away". It's been weeks now that I'm waiting for my visa. 

One piece of advice if you decide to accept the offer, don't resign until your visa is ready, though from these recent experiences, you still run the risk of getting the offer pulled out from under you at any time.

The lack of professionalism of some of these firms is incredible. Maintaining or enhancing the reputation of the firm doesn't seem to be much of an issue. Most people that work there don't seem to have much of a vested interest in the long term viability of the firms in which the work due to the fact that everyone there is essentially a temporary worker.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

good luck on trying to "sue" a company here specially if u were not here in the first place. As someone said, brush your shoulders off and move on.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Unfortunately 'workers rights' is a phrase that Dubai seems to never have heard of. I really don't like your chances.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> Unfortunately 'workers rights' is a phrase that Dubai seems to never have heard of. I really don't like your chances.


Totally agree with you! I would say to forget it and move on! You might end up biting off a lot more than you can chew! You will in all likelihood just end up with a huge legal bill and nothing much more! The fact that you need your employer's permission to do the most basic of things here should tell you that you've got absolutely no chance of winning any lawsuit - if the company is amenable, just try and talk to them and see if they are willing to provide you with any compensation, else move on and forget about it - difficult I know but the time and effort would be better invested in building up your future again!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

spoke to our HR director here, very experienced in UAE...

He said erm... what time is the first train home?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

All,

I'll let you in on a secret the first month I moved out here.

NO ONE CARES.

You can cry and complain till the cows come home. The hard facts are that no one gives a rats about you and your situation. Nothing you do will change your reality.

You just have to suck it up and learn from the experience. It's harsh but true.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> *You just have to suck it up *and learn from the experience. It's harsh but true.


I hate that phrase - been said to me too many times in the past!! 

Unfortunately it's true. You're here on your own and you need to make sure you know this before you come out here. All the pink and fluffy stuff we have in the UK for example. Employees rights, Industrial Tribunals, "Where there's blame, there's a claim" etc are not here (at least I've not seen them anyway). 

If you come out here, or prepare to come out here you do it at your own risk- noone has got your back! 

There are a lot of good things about employment in the UK compared to out here, just be sure you weigh up more than just the salary and the weather before you come out


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

I have no intention of getting in to a protracted and expensive legal fight. Primarily the reason for asking the questions (although I strongly suspected what the answer would be) was to determine whether there was anything in what little UAE employee protection laws that exist could help. From what is written here it would seem that my thoughts were correct.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

yep 

it's not right by any means - but it's the way it is. Avoid the heartache and just cut your losses.


----------

